# Wine Country Century GPS Data



## zon (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone have the data file for the WCC double?


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

do you mean the terrible two?

go to www.srcc.com web site.


----------



## zon (Oct 22, 2007)

norton55 said:


> do you mean the terrible two?
> 
> go to www.srcc.com web site.




Nope,, not the Terrible Two,, the WCC double on May 1st.


----------



## zon (Oct 22, 2007)

Never mind,, the double GPX data was just posted at http://ridewithgps.com/routes/57088 :thumbsup: 



.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

zon said:


> Anyone have the data file for the WCC double?



in all my years of long distance cycling in NorCal, I've never heard of a 200k referred to as a double.

That's like calling a marathon an ultra.


----------

